# Finished 2nd rod build



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

My second go at building rod went better than the first. I even came up with a little logo that I added to the rod. Can't wait to give the rod to Dad!!!

Pics posted
rufus


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Man!

I'm gonna have to get you a blank here soon!

Purdy werk!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice looking work....congratulations.
One bit of advise....be very careful with building rods....it's addictive as all get out.   
Nice looking rod, and love the logo.
Have fun keep building and keep showing us the work.  
I keep saying I'm going to post some pics of my rods....but haven't done it yet. Oh well.

tight lines
Paully


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

That DOES look nice!


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Paully said:


> Nice looking work....congratulations.
> One bit of advise....be very careful with building rods....it's addictive as all get out.
> Nice looking rod, and love the logo.
> Have fun keep building and keep showing us the work.
> ...


it's too late Paully!!! I'm enjoying the new hobby. I have two more rods to build for the wife and father inlaw. Thanks for the kind words. 

Percy


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

RoryGoggin said:


> That DOES look nice!



Rory,
Thanks for the kind words. I can't keep this up. I need to go out and fish too


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Percy, how did you do the logo? It looks very clean and neat.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Percy, how did you do the logo? It looks very clean and neat.


I did it on an Alps printer at work. Wish I could tell everyone I could print up some decals. But Today is my last day at this job. Gonna miss all the cool equipment I had access too!!!!!!! Working for NASA had it benies.

Percy


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ahh, I see. I thought you had went and invested in the equipment that Tom Kirkman talked about in his RodMaker article that uses a laser printer to emboss gold foil, when then you "rub transfer" onto the blank, resulting in gold (or silver or whatever color foil you buy) onto the blank. I've been wanting to try it, but at over a hundred dollar investment to make lables...


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Ahh, I see. I thought you had went and invested in the equipment that Tom Kirkman talked about in his RodMaker article that uses a laser printer to emboss gold foil, when then you "rub transfer" onto the blank, resulting in gold (or silver or whatever color foil you buy) onto the blank. I've been wanting to try it, but at over a hundred dollar investment to make lables...



Is it a special printer he uses? Or materials? I've got a laser printer at home.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I don't remember. I remember reading about it on the net, and then looking at the website and thinking to myself: man, that's nice. I wish I could dump $100 on a machine to make the gold leaf decals. If I remember correctly, the system uses gold foil sheets that are placed on top of a logo or whatever that was printed from a laser printer and then heated and the gold adhered to the black of the laser toner. I forgot how he explained he got it on. I'm looking for the website now. If I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> I don't remember. I remember reading about it on the net, and then looking at the website and thinking to myself: man, that's nice. I wish I could dump $100 on a machine to make the gold leaf decals. If I remember correctly, the system uses gold foil sheets that are placed on top of a logo or whatever that was printed from a laser printer and then heated and the gold adhered to the black of the laser toner. I forgot how he explained he got it on. I'm looking for the website now. If I find it, I'll post it.



well if my printer will work, I'll make some up for ya if you need any


----------

